
The Rise of AdBlock Reveals a Serious Problem in the Advertising Ecosystem - LaSombra
http://www.mondaynote.com/2014/12/08/the-rise-of-adblock-reveals-a-serious-problem-in-the-advertising-ecosystem/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+monday-note+(Monday+Note)
======
valarauca1
The problem is web ads are fundamentally flawed.

They require the user (you and me) to be ignorant to the fact that ads are no
different then getting a catalog, and 4 letters requesting you order other
semi-related catalogs in the mail. Nothing is forcing you to actually order
those catalogs, only your good will, or in the case of web-browsers standards
compliance.

I run Noscript + adblock edge + 230KB hosts file to block _most_ ad networks.
I'm sick of people who think that the 1/4 of a cent you get from me waiting 3+
minutes for your 125kB of JQuery + 1MB of Ad flash + 50kB analytic JS is worth
reading a blog post.

~~~
Retra
After using Netflix, TV/cable in unbearable to me. After using an iPod, radio
is just obnoxious and exhausting. "Deals deals DEALSS!!!" Hey, after driving a
car, feeding a horse probably seems downright wasteful.

It will be very hard to convince people to give up Adblock when the
alternative is so offensive to their sense of comfort and wellbeing. If a
business is going to tank because of Adblock, then good riddance.

------
Sir_Substance
I remain unconvinced by the entire premise.

Advertisers tell us that only ads can provide quality content on the internet,
because people need to be paid if they are to make quality content.

But there was lots of quality content on the internet before ads became a
thing, because people who make good content tend to want to share it. Most of
it is still up and available, and ad free.

So google is saying they want to sell my eyeballs, for profit. Ad block plus
responds by offering to protect my eyeballs from google, for profit. Now
google responds with the contributor program, offering me a way to protect my
eyeballs while giving the profit to google rather then ad block plus.

How about everyone just leaves my eyeballs alone? If the cost of that is
websites like cracked closing down, see if I give a damn.

